# New indoor/winter enclosure build. Looking for suggestions.



## Toddrickfl1 (May 19, 2020)

I'm about to start building a new indoor/winter enclosure for my Redfoot Murphy. This thread will be a work in progress and I'm open to any and all suggestions. The enclosure will be in my basement/pond room. The area I've got cleared out to work with is about 14' x 10'.



This is going to be a permanent enclosure for Murphy who's almost an adult so a closed chamber is not feasible. I have two large ponds in the basement and i've been taking random ambient humidity readings and it's stayed around 65-75%. So I don't think humidity will be an issue. (Maybe come winter but we'll see then)


The basement is not insulated and does get pretty cool in the winter time so I'll be building some kind of large heated house as well. I haven't really decided on any real plans for the setup yet so like I said I'm open to all suggestions. My first real question is would it be ok to build on the floor or would it be better built off the floor?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 19, 2020)

I'd use solid foam insulation between the tortoises' intended area and the cement, floor and wall. It can be made dig and scratch proof with plywood. Then heat the whole of the area that the tortoise will be in. So make the whole enclosure the 'house'.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 19, 2020)

Kapidolo Farms said:


> I'd use solid foam insulation between the tortoises' intended area and the cement, floor and wall. It can be made dig and scratch proof with plywood. Then heat the whole of the area that the tortoise will be in. So make the whole enclosure the 'house'.


Ya it's an unfinished basement. The basement itself is about 2000 square feet. So I'd have to figure out how to heat the whole area.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (May 19, 2020)

Exactly what Will said-insulate underneath and it will keep you from chasing your tail with Heating. I would make a basic floor frame with at leat 2x4 or even 2x6- 2x6 would allow rolled insulation to fill the gaps very well. Just make sure to put a vapor barrier underneath. Good Luck and we will be watching


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 19, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ya it's an unfinished basement. The basement itself is about 2000 square feet. So I'd have to figure out how to heat the whole area.


A room within a room. That smaller room would be the whole tortoise enclosure. If you make a heated house and then the tortoise free roam the rest of the area, at some times of the year it will be too much of a difference between heated house and the whole of the basement.

Maybe an area that is two panels of plywood, 4 by 16 or 8 x 8. It does not have to go to the ceiling, but give yourself some space to work the enclosure.


----------



## KBeam (May 19, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ya it's an unfinished basement. The basement itself is about 2000 square feet. So I'd have to figure out how to heat the whole area.


We heated our basement in Indiana with radiant floor heating. Works great.


----------



## method89 (May 20, 2020)

Shower curtain walls... I could explain further but it will require a drawing


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 20, 2020)

method89 said:


> Shower curtain walls... I could explain further but it will require a drawing


I had that thought actually. Maybe like 5ft walls and covered with some kind of plastic. I'm also thinking maybe some kind of removable lid I could put on in the winter.


----------



## method89 (May 20, 2020)

I would build one wall with studs and drywall and the other side would be accessed by the shower curtain. The table would be contained within the walls


----------



## Blackdog1714 (May 20, 2020)

They make lots of 10x14 greenhouse maybe you could just get one and make a few adjustments to it !


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 20, 2020)

For now I've decided I'm going to build an 8x8 insulated platform with 2x4s. Then 2ft high walls around. When the wintertime comes I'll build some kind of top for it.


----------



## method89 (May 20, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> They make lots of 10x14 greenhouse maybe you could just get one and make a few adjustments to it !


Yeah, but where is the fun in that?!?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 21, 2020)

Almost finished with the heated house.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 21, 2020)

Almost there, I hung a shop light above with two 6500k led bulbs. Tomorrow I'll add mulch, and some plants. The hide will be heated with a 40 watt radiant heat panel. They're will also be 2 - 150 watt CHE's on either side. Everything will be hooked up to thermostats. I can't wait to move Murphy in.


----------



## KronksMom (May 21, 2020)

You're moving super fast. Great work!


----------



## method89 (May 21, 2020)

are you going waterproof the bottom or sides first?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 21, 2020)

KronksMom said:


> You're moving super fast. Great work!


Haha i'm on unemployment till my job needs me back so I have nothing but time on my hands right now. This entire project was funded by the State of GA lol


----------



## KronksMom (May 21, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Haha i'm on unemployment till my job needs me back so I have nothing but time on my hands right now. This entire project was funded by the State of GA lol


Lucky Murphy!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 21, 2020)

method89 said:


> are you going waterproof the bottom or sides first?


I'm going to put a tarp down before substrate but I'm not too worried about the walls. I think I'm going to line the inside walls with Reed fencing.


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (May 21, 2020)

I used a $50 pool tarp lining for my tort enclosure, and I'm sooooooooooo glad I did. I was going to just use contractor bags at first. The pool tarp is rated for up to 200 degrees, and is resilient to clawing. A side benefit is it also absorbs and holds heat really well, and helps regulate the temp of the enclosure, keeping it more cost effective.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 21, 2020)

Nice job bro.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 21, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nice job bro.


Any ideas how I could incorporate 400 and something incandescent bulbs? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 21, 2020)

Im gonna go with a green house type with heavy duty plastic once i move jack to the basement.. to make it easier to keep the heat and humidity in. My winters are way colder than urs lol


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 21, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im gonna go with a green house type with heavy duty plastic once i move jack to the basement.. to make it easier to keep the heat and humidity in. My winters are way colder than urs lol


I honestly might not need to do much more. It really doesn't get to cold in my basement. Mid to lower fifties is probably the lowest.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 21, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I honestly might not need to do much more. It really doesn't get to cold in my basement. Mid to lower fifties is probably the lowest.


True. Obviously you know what ur doing.. his growth looks amazing


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 21, 2020)

Does anybody know if the dome connected to the fixture is actually necessary? Or could I take the dome off and just hang the CHE?


----------



## method89 (May 21, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Does anybody know if the dome connected to the fixture is actually necessary? Or could I take the dome off and just hang the CHE?


Well.... heat rises.

I think the dome only pushes the heat down before ultimately letting it rise

technical term: radiates the heat downward


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 21, 2020)

method89 said:


> Well.... heat rises.
> 
> I think the dome only pushes the heat down before ultimately letting it rise
> 
> technical term: radiates the heat downward


Good point, I'll leave them on.


----------



## vladimir (May 21, 2020)

@Toddrickfl1 not sure if you saw the build indoor build we did for Vlad https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/planning-new-indoor-enclosure.163087/

but it looks like you're off to a great start!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 21, 2020)

vladimir said:


> @Toddrickfl1 not sure if you saw the build indoor build we did for Vlad https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/planning-new-indoor-enclosure.163087/
> 
> but it looks like you're off to a great start!


I did see this one before I couldn't find it to reference though, thanks. I do actually like the idea of maybe raising the night box up off the ground for more floor space.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 21, 2020)

vladimir said:


> @Toddrickfl1 not sure if you saw the build indoor build we did for Vlad https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/planning-new-indoor-enclosure.163087/
> 
> but it looks like you're off to a great start!


Where did you get the freezer curtain?


----------



## vladimir (May 21, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Where did you get the freezer curtain?



I actually need a new source. There used to be a seller on ebay that would sell it by the foot, cut in whatever lengths you needed. Unfortuantely they no longer appear to be offering that.

I might end up getting a whole roll if it comes down to it. I'm going to be building a 8x4 Box for outside this summer and will need more curtains.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 21, 2020)

vladimir said:


> I actually need a new source. There used to be a seller on ebay that would sell it by the foot, cut in whatever lengths you needed. Unfortuantely they no longer appear to be offering that.
> 
> I might end up getting a whole roll if it comes down to it. I'm going to be building a 8x4 Box for outside this summer and will need more curtains.


I think I'll just rig a car floor mat. Really don't want to spend $80 on a 12"x12" door! Lol


----------



## method89 (May 21, 2020)

perhaps a silly question, does it need a door indoors?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 21, 2020)

method89 said:


> perhaps a silly question, does it need a door indoors?


Probably not but I figured I'd make one anyway. It's going to be Murphys Mansion and he wanted all the bells and whistles lol.


----------



## Oliverland (May 21, 2020)

That looks so cool I love it. I wish I had that much time on my hands! ?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 22, 2020)

Well Murphy is in and checking out the progress. Everything is pretty much complete except I'm still waiting on the heat panel for the hide box. I still want to get more plants too.


----------



## method89 (May 22, 2020)

looks awesome! whats in the other enclosure with reed fence?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 22, 2020)

method89 said:


> looks awesome! whats in the other enclosure with reed fence?


Turtles


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 22, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think I'll just rig a car floor mat. Really don't want to spend $80 on a 12"x12" door! Lol



Yep. Our Sullys entrance flap is exactly that, floor mat from the Dollar Store. For wider entrances, use two and overlap.

It’s fastened from the inside, double layer.


----------



## method89 (May 22, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Turtles
> View attachment 295264


ahh yes, i remember this build now.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 22, 2020)

method89 said:


> ahh yes, i remember this build now.


Ya if I don't get back to work quick pretty soon I'm going to be living in a full blown wildlife sanctuary lol


----------



## KronksMom (May 22, 2020)

Murphy already looks happy to lay claim to the new territory. Nice job


----------



## pheasanb (May 27, 2020)

An inspiring post. Thank you for the ideas. 
I have a 4'x8' solid wooden bookcase that I am planning to lay on its back to set up an enclosure, add a liner, and ...ideas! 
Once I get a good home set up then I plan to add a tortoise - gravitating towards a Hermann since winter weather in Ohio means keeping it indoors for significant time.


----------



## LDS (May 27, 2020)

I will never tell Boo (cherry head Red Foot) about this. He would be so jealous. Lucky Murphy.


----------



## LDS (May 27, 2020)

I think you should paint "Murphy's Man Cave" over the door to his hide.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 27, 2020)

LDS said:


> I think you should paint "Murphy's Man Cave" over the door to his hide.


Lol I actually got this yesterday


----------



## Oliverland (May 28, 2020)

Nice


----------



## method89 (May 28, 2020)

i think the hide box needs some paint... just saying, lol


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 28, 2020)

method89 said:


> i think the hide box needs some paint... just saying, lol


I thought about it but I'm the only one that ever goes down in the basement. Decided not to put forth the effort just to make it aestheticly to myself lol.


----------



## method89 (May 28, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I thought about it but I'm the only one that ever goes down in the basement. Decided not to put forth the effort just to make it aestheticly to myself lol.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 28, 2020)

method89 said:


> View attachment 295904


Haha, that's probably Murphys sentiment too.


----------



## AgataP (Sep 7, 2020)

That is an awesome enclosure. 
I was thinking about my future sulcata enclosure and I might steal the idea. I am also glad I have a daylight basement - we don’t even use our lower level in the house - Herbie will have a nice room in the future ??


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 7, 2020)

glitch206 said:


> That is an awesome enclosure.
> I was thinking about my future sulcata enclosure and I might steal the idea. I am also glad I have a daylight basement - we don’t even use our lower level in the house - Herbie will have a nice room in the future ??


Thanks, here's some updated pics


----------



## AgataP (Sep 7, 2020)

I think that’s one the best parts about custom build enclosures - we can add anything we want to it and modify it.
I already came up with the new ideas for upgrades in Herbie’s closed chamber.


----------



## Srmcclure (Sep 7, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thanks, here's some updated pics
> View attachment 305614
> View attachment 305615
> View attachment 305616


I love his little jungle! He's such a lucky tortie!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 7, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> I love his little jungle! He's such a lucky tortie!



He's still not using the box though. He's going to have to learn to when winter comes.


----------



## Srmcclure (Sep 7, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> He's still not using the box though. He's going to have to learn to when winter comes.


Neither of mine use their box either ? they just hide under plants. If I stick them in there at night after lights out, they come right back out. Drives me nuts lol


----------



## AgataP (Sep 7, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> He's still not using the box though. He's going to have to learn to when winter comes.



My tort is using a half of his box but as soon as I take him outside - using up those sunny days- put him in planter box he is like Bye Felicia.


----------



## AgataP (Sep 7, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Neither of mine use their box either ? they just hide under plants. If I stick them in there at night after lights out, they come right back out. Drives me nuts lol



Same with a hideout - tort is like yeah nah I be right in the middle, slightly sideways with my head hanging so you have to worry if I am OK ...


----------



## julietteq (Sep 9, 2020)

Looks great so far ! Keep us posted.


----------



## Georgiamai (Sep 9, 2020)

This is my Hermann tortoises current set up he’s recently enjoyed climbing over bridges and pots so we often change it up to give him new things to do!


----------



## Georgiamai (Sep 9, 2020)

Georgiamai said:


> View attachment 305792
> 
> This is my Hermann tortoises current set up he’s recently enjoyed climbing over bridges and pots so we often change it up to give him new things to do!


Wrong thread! i’m still getting used to this ?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 12, 2020)

Since Murphy isn't using the box I decided to try something different. I got this doghouse cheap. I put the log he likes hiding under inside the house. There's two radiant heat panels mounted on the roof. He's outside right now so he has no idea his pad has changed yet ? I still need to find some plastic curtains for the door.


----------



## Srmcclure (Sep 12, 2020)

Oh thats a good idea! Let us know how he likes it ?
Neither of mine us a hide either so I'm always looking for new ideas to try


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Sep 12, 2020)

A hide within a hide! What is next waterfall soaking baths! ?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 12, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Oh thats a good idea! Let us know how he likes it ?
> Neither of mine us a hide either so I'm always looking for new ideas to try


Murphy uses a hide usually, always has. I've always used plastic totes for a hide. I changed out the one I have outside last weekend for a bigger one and it didn't even faze him. I'm thinking it's something to do with the wood?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Srmcclure (Oct 1, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


>


Thats super fancy!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Oct 1, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Thats super fancy!!! I love it!!!


Thank you, I'm hoping the plants make it thru the winter.


----------

